# Concealer for NC40?



## novellastar (Jun 9, 2012)

I was just wondering what concealer would look right for NC40 skintone. I want to try the kim kardashian look and i know she uses a shade or two lighter than her actual skin colour.

  	I am currently using NW35 by mac, but want to look into a cheaper brand maybe revlon, does anyone have any suggestions for what to buy?


----------



## joanita (Jun 14, 2012)

i am an nc 40 and got me a prolongwear in NW35 that was way dark. The mac chat artist i spoke to suggested the studio sculpt concealer in NW25. IMO drugstore brands are harder to get the right shade because you cant always test it.


----------

